# sudden matting of feathers, prickly



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I took the tiels in for a short stay at the birdy day-care. When I picked up theo, who was in a separate cage from vincent, he was notice-ably more frightened and agitated than usual and also seemed to have matted and pin feathers all over his head which made it near impossible for him to be scritched without yelping. Before I left he started a pretty heavy molt, or so I thought as his feathers were all over the place. Is this normal for him to get these on his head, and what can I do to make him more comfortable, besides bathe him?

Thanks.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry Theo is molting, its no fun. Spray him a couple times a day with luke warm water and that should help. I also use hemp seed I can buy in bulk. It calms mine down and saved my sanity this spring! Good luck to you. Are you east caost Portland or out my way? I wonder what day care you are using?


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*hemp*

so they can eat hemp seed?


----------

